# Is there anything wrong with smoking PA?



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

I am new to pipe smoking and of a variety of tobaccos I have smoked to date, I have particulary enjoyed smoking Prince Albert tobacco the most. But do others look down on this because it is a drugstore tobacco? From all the expensive and classy looking tobaccos online, part of me feels inferior or something for liking the cheap stuff.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I've never tried Prince Albert...from what I understand, you're not alone in enjoying it.

And yes, you will always find some pipe smokers that will look down on any drug store blend. However, the majority of good pipers will suggest "smoke what you like and like what you smoke". Good advice to follow!!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

not if you enjoy it there isn't


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

PA is a lovely little burley...I know because it's one of my wife's favorites. It really is a great classic burley. Enjoy.


----------



## aehub39 (May 26, 2008)

You cant go wrong with,PA.Enjoy it.




Alanp


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Not a thing wrong with it if you like it. I hear the same things from a few folks about the "drugstore tobaccos" and I gotta say there is a reason they have been in production for all these years. According to the online tobacco cellar I have nearly 16 pounds of tobacco in tins alone, (I don't enter bulks in there), and still keep tubs of Half & Half and PA in the larder. The reason for it is simple; they are good!
p


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I find that pipe smokers are a lot more forgiving than cigars smokers when it comes to what you like to smoke. My best friend (who is also a piper) and I walked into a B&M and he asked for 'the sweetest tobacco' they had, and the dude pointed him right to it (McC's Georgian peach if I recall) if he had asked for the sweetest cigar, they would have laughed and told him and told him to go to a 7-11. Point is: If you like smoking it then who cares. Light up and enjoy in good health.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

The only way to smoke a pipe wrong is to not enjoy it.

Had to relight 314 times? Who cares if you enjoyed it?
Filled your pipe with a shovel? Who cares if you enjoyed it?
Stopped smoking and dumped the bowl 1/3 of the way? Who cares if you enjoyed it? 
Smoked sawdust you found on the ground? Who cares? I hope you survived it.
Failed to point with your pipe? Oh no you di'nt!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

nothing wrong w/PA in my book-it doesn't fit my tastes, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't enjoy it-matter of fact, you should feel good about finding a tobac you enjoy that isn't freakin' $5/oz!-since you like PA, i'd suggest trying PA Choice Blend, available at 
http://www.lilbrown.com/index.php/cPath/117_575 -it's similiar to PA, just a bit more creamy & smoother, plus it doesn't have the PG humectant that i dislike about the reg PA


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I began with cobs and bulks. Moved to Savs and tins. One day I thought to myself if Dr Grabows and drugstore baccies are the most smoked there must be a reason. Went to CVS and picked up a bent Dr Grabow and a big bag of Admirals Choice Vanilla Cavendish. I would have to say the combo of the two are always five star smokes for me. For some unknown reason I rarely smoke them, but whenever I have a smoker friend of mine come over I try to convert them to the pipe with the Admirals Choice and a cob. Can't afford to give Grabows to all my friends.p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks to me like you've found a much-loved American classic. Stand tall and puff PA proudly whenever you want. p

http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=P&TID=1207


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Looks to me like you've found a much-loved American classic. Stand tall and puff PA proudly whenever you want. p
> 
> http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=P&TID=1207


Thanks for posting the review. I shall purchase some on the way home.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

prince albert is excellent. check out carter hall as well.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Looks to me like you've found a much-loved American classic. Stand tall and puff PA proudly whenever you want. p
> 
> http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=P&TID=1207


Who knew?  I would have thought that I was reading reviews for much, much higher priced brands. Sounds like it's worth trying.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Looks to me like you've found a much-loved American classic. Stand tall and puff PA proudly whenever you want. p
> 
> http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=P&TID=1207


Wow, they come in 14oz tubs? I could smoke all day and all night long with that brand. Guess that is the danger of reading threads in here, you always find something that'll pique your curiosity and now I feel the urge to go on a search for this brand/blend. Damn you, yet something else to try.

:c


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Smoke whatever you enjoy. If it's PA then good for you and don't forget it's available in large bulk quantities and is inexpensive to boot.

Who cares what other's think - enjoy your pipe! In my case no-one would know anyway because I FILL my pipe from a black zippered pouch so there's no way to know what it is at a glance... As said above these old classics have been around for nearly a century and are sold by the train-load every year for a reason!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Smoke it if you like it. Personally I don't like any of the OTC burley blends very much but it sure isn't for lack of wanting to. Welcome to the pipe world and if you get the chance you should try Velvet and Half&Half too.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

So I was in a cig and blunt grade B&M the other day to get some pipe cleaners and bought a pouch of PA, CH, H&H and CapBlk (two versions). I smoked three bowls of PA yesterday (in two different pipes). I'll sample the other stuff over the next week or so.

The PA filled, lighted and burned wonderfully well but it tasted too much like a cigarette to me. Feh. Made me want to run the other way.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

That is what tobacco tastes like to me when it needs to cool.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, there is always some one who will look down their noe at the tobacco and pipe you smoke. Pay them no attention. I have enjoyed CH and PA for many years.
Ken


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

bought some last night, got some PA and CH. got the 1.5 oz pouch to try, if i dont like em ill just toss em, only 1.60 for each. gonna try em out in a few mins


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The Pirate said:


> Unfortunately, there is always some one who will look down their noe at the tobacco and pipe you smoke. Ken


I think that remark was uncalled for, Ken. There was no criticism of anyones taste in my remark if only for my own. If you disagree, put an "ignore" on me because I'll be commenting on the H&H, CH and CaptBlk I bought, too. You might not like my opinion on those either and mistake my preferences for another down my nose up your ass bit of snobbery. So I have a bad association with cigarette taste - sue me.

For those whose minds are not rusted shut I'm lined up with Madhatter on this one. I wish PA worked for me (like it does for a million other people) because I'd be buying those big red inexpensive cans and be living the dream.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rolando said:


> That is what tobacco tastes like to me when it needs to cool.


I was going pretty easy on it - certainly never came close to an overheated pipe. I thought the taste might have been diminished thru ghosting from the pipe I used, so I changed pipes. No difference.

I had some of the Carter Hall this morning and found it less cigarette-ie and far more pleasant. It was OK - something I'd smoke in a pinch or maybe in the morning; would use to mix in some VA's for a change of pace.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

No, I was referring to this:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=181219

Let it hang out for a week in a cool place and then try it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rolando said:


> No, I was referring to this:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=181219
> 
> Let it hang out for a week in a cool place and then try it.


Ah! THAT hot tobacco. Well, mine went from the airconditioned B&M right into the bowl. I can definitely say the PA I smoked was not so hot.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

jquirit said:


> ... Guess that is the danger of reading threads in here, you always find something that'll pique your curiosity and now I feel the urge to go on a search for this brand/blend. Damn you, yet something else to try.
> 
> :c


No joke! Since coming to CS I've tried 15 different (new-to-me) cigars and 5 new-to-me pipe tobaccos - and I've only drawn the line there because of budget!! This place can sure make you want to try a lot of new smokes!

As far as smoking PA, I say go for it. I've never tried it but I almost always (till very recently) went with inexpensive loose blends from my local B&M (.99 per ounce to 2.00 per ounce) and I've always been happy with them.

* hangs head, scuffs his foot on the ground, pouts, and hands his wallet to his wife *


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

The first time I read that I could have sworn it said .99 per pound. I was imagining crushed leaves from the yard mixed with sawdust. High quality sawdust no doubt.


----------



## Hey Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

I smoke Prince Albert crimp cut long burning smoking tobacco to break in new pipes because it smokes cool, builds cake quickly, and doesnt ghost. I also say if you havent tried PA in a cob you have really tried PA. Its one of lifes simple pleasures. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Joe said:


> ...if you havent tried PA in a cob you have really tried PA. Its one of lifes simple pleasures. :tu


Different from briar or meerschaum?


----------



## Hey Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Different from briar or meerschaum?


I cant speak for meerschaum but for me it is definatly better in a cob than in briar.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Joe said:


> I cant speak for meerschaum but for me it is definatly better in a cob than in briar.


OK, H'joe - I'll try another pass on the PA, this time pre-cooled in a cob.

This stuff comes with a lot to remember; it should have a DVD in the pouch. Cob. Cool. Craft criticisms carefully.


----------



## Hey Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> OK, H'joe - I'll try another pass on the PA, this time pre-cooled in a cob.
> 
> This stuff comes with a lot to remember..


There is one other thing to remember but it has to do with smoking the cob. If you are going to pipe point with a cob you must use the phrase "over yonder" otherwise you'll just look silly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Joe said:


> There is one other thing to remember but it has to do with smoking the cob. If you are going to pipe point with a cob you must use the phrase "over yonder" otherwise you'll just look silly.


He's a Yankee in the south anyhow he already looks silly.

PA in a cob is a fine combo, i wouldn't have it any other way. 
Simple burley, never smoked cigs so it tastes like burley to me.


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

For my money, most any burley was made for the cob. Great combo!p


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

smoking pa for the first time. Got out a trusty cob and started smoking, feels like I am puffing on American nostalgia. This stuff will probably always be around my house due to the price. Simple but good.p glad I picked this up tonight


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Joe said:


> There is one other thing to remember but it has to do with smoking the cob. If you are going to pipe point with a cob you must use the phrase "over yonder" otherwise you'll just look silly.


(The expressions "Har-yee?" (How are you?), "ah-ank" (alright), "right smart o' many", "ill as a snake" and "over yander" are still alive and well in my homeplace neck o' the woods. If you point anything at someone, though, you might need to be fast on your feet.)

I revisted some opened/rested/cooled PA in a cob and have a different look on things; it is not without its' pleasures. I also smoked it in another (a third) briar and it tasted fine - not acrid at all. (It did not go well in the first two pipes I used.)


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I recently went exploring these OTC blends. I happen to like PA, CH and ERR, but I favor CH.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm really not sure what could be "wrong" with smoking PA. 

You should smoke what you like and like what you smoke. It shouldnt make any difference if someone else does or doesnt like what you like.

There can only be two reasons PA has been around for so many years

1. 50 years ago they produced a huge quanity and packaged it in modern day containers
or
2. People........lots of people, have been buying it over the years and still do.

I'm guessing its #2, so you have a lot of company if you smoke PA.

PS
I happen to like PA.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I second the suggestion about trying the Prince Albert Choice Blend. Smoked a bowl of it last night and truly enjoyed it!!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, I have a huge problem with you liking Prince Albert. All you "drugstore" smokers are snobs. You look down apoun those of us who smoke premium tobacco out of briar's because they aren't nearly as "cool" as your cheap tobacco and corncobs. When are you gonna leave our people alone? 


Just kidding. lol, I can all ready hear someone saying "What do you mean, you people?" In there best Robert Downy. 


PA? I have tried it. Sometimes I liked it, most times I didn't. Was actually thinking of giving it another go around soon. 

as for drugstore blends, 5 brothers is one of my favorite tobaccos, and its considered a drugstore blend, yet I would proudly say I smoke it and enjoy it over most premium tobaccos. 

If someone looks down at you for smoking it, look em in the eye and proudly proclaim for all PA/Drugstore blend smokers everywhere "WE'RE HERE, WE'RE QUEER, GET USED TO IT!" 

*Scratches chin* Hmmm, I think our battle cry needs a little reworking, but its rather catchy, no? lol


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I need to find me some PA. So far I've checked my local Walgreens, CVS, and Kroger. None of them have it, what gives?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> I need to find me some PA. So far I've checked my local Walgreens, CVS, and Kroger. None of them have it, what gives?


Call em on the phone.
Ask em if they have Prince Albert in a can.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hermit said:


> Call em on the phone.
> Ask em if they have Prince Albert in a can.


You must be a really old fart; they've only confined him in a plastic tub or foil-pouch in a cardboard box for years. You have to call a flea market or antique store to ask if the have him in a can.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hermit said:


> Call em on the phone.
> Ask em if they have Prince Albert in a can.





Mister Moo said:


> You must be a really old fart;


Ah yes...those were the good old "innocent" days of youth.

...and by the way, while you have 'em on the line...ask 'em 'if his refrigerator is running'... :r


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> I need to find me some PA. So far I've checked my local Walgreens, CVS, and Kroger. None of them have it, what gives?


My walmart has it in a small box. You might want to check at your walmart. A lot of grocery stores carry it as well.


----------



## Hey Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> (The expressions "Har-yee?" (How are you?), "ah-ank" (alright), "right smart o' many", "ill as a snake" and "over yander" are still alive and well in my homeplace neck o' the woods. If you point anything at someone, though, you might need to be fast on your feet.)
> 
> I revisted some opened/rested/cooled PA in a cob and have a different look on things; it is not without its' pleasures. I also smoked it in another (a third) briar and it tasted fine - not acrid at all. (It did not go well in the first two pipes I used.)


Im glad you have come to terms with the Prince Albert crimp cut long burning smoking tobacco. While its not a "great" smoke it is enjoyable. Sometimes its nice to pull out a cob and some PA to remind yourself that pipe smoking doesnt have to be an expensive hobby.

And what can be cooler than smoking tobacco out of a luxury pouch.:tu


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Vrbas said:


> I need to find me some PA. So far I've checked my local Walgreens, CVS, and Kroger. None of them have it, what gives?


Dunno about Kroger, but apparently CVS and Walgreens have both gone to selling only the couple of blends that are made especially for their stores. I know all of our local CVS stores carry the same two highly cased goop-fest blends. (I used the word "goop-fest" for Moo's benefit. He gets all wiggly in the knees when you talk all technical like that.)


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Vrbas said:


> I need to find me some PA. So far I've checked my local Walgreens, CVS, and Kroger. None of them have it, what gives?


OK... Houston, We have a problem.

I can't find these blends ANYWHERE! I've looked all over town, and I only found Prince Albert at Walmart... I can't find Carter Hall, Sir Walter, or Kentucky Club at all around here. Grocery stores, pharmacies, zippy marts... no luck. Geez... I'm in GEORGIA!! How hard should it be to find a stinking pouch of codger burley??

This stuff is supposed to be anywhere and everywhere... hell... if I have to mailorder, I may as well order Sunjammer or C&D Junkyard Dawg. I refuse to pay $4 shipping on a couple of pouches of $2 tobacco.

Does anyone know of a commonly available store or outlet that has this stuff?


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Found some in my local Kroger (different one). I got just the regular red pouch, no flavor added like Vanilla or Cherry, but upon opening the pouch, it smells like apple cinnamon... anyone else?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hydrated said:


> (I used the word "goop-fest" for Moo's benefit. He gets all wiggly in the knees when you talk all technical like that.)


(wiggle-knee) I am putty in your hands. :chk


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I can only find PA and Borkum Riff around these parts, apart from local blends


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Hydrated said:


> OK... Houston, We have a problem.
> 
> I can't find these blends ANYWHERE! I've looked all over town, and I only found Prince Albert at Walmart... I can't find Carter Hall, Sir Walter, or Kentucky Club at all around here. Grocery stores, pharmacies, zippy marts... no luck. Geez... I'm in GEORGIA!! How hard should it be to find a stinking pouch of codger burley??
> 
> ...


Around here we have quite a few "Discount Tobacco Outlets" (or something similar) in addition to the usual suspects. This is where I can find PA. Do they have these type stores down there?

In fact the "discount outlet" about 1 mile from my office has a cabinet humidor stuffed with cigars that are priced about $1 cheaper than the local B&Ms !


----------

